# Printer Drivers For Kodak Printer Dock



## lageruk (Aug 27, 2005)

Back in April, a user named Carol  asked for help in downloading  drivers for her Kodak Easyshare printer dock (for printing photos)...she was referred by you to the Universal Printer Driver which Kodak offers on its troubleshooting site...unfortunately, it did not work for her, and she was told to keep pressing Kodak customer support for a solution. 

I am having the very same problem (drivers not downloading/working) with the Kodak printer dock for my iMac, and I'm hoping someone has found the solution since Carol's initial question back in early April of this year. Or Carol, if she's out there - did you ever get it resolved?

Kodak still only offers the universal printer driver download for Macs - I fear they haven't found a workable solution yet!


John


----------



## matthewbetz (Aug 29, 2005)

I have had the same problem with printing from my printer dock plus since upgrading to 10.4.2. Prior to that, printing worked just fine. The Kodak folder in MacintoshHD>Library>Printers which contains the drivers does not show up in the drop down menu of the Printer Setup Utility. I have received two e-mails from Kodak. I have attached the replys and I will post any other helpful responses.


----------



## matthewbetz (Sep 7, 2005)

I received another e-mail from Kodak customer service. I was informed that Mac requires driver version 3.3 which isn't available on the website. Only version 3.2 is available for download. They are supposedly sending me a CD in the mail with the up-to-date driver. I will update on the success of this driver when I receive it.


----------



## heretohelp (Oct 26, 2005)

I spoke to Kodak support today and got the answer - finally! You have to uninstall all HP printer drivers, then install the Kodak driver, then reinstall the HP drivers. It worked for me. Here is the link the kodak service rep emailed me...

Unable to add a printer dock to Mac Print Center/ Print Center Utility

Resolution:

1. Walk the customer through installing the printer dock drivers and adding them 
to the Print Center (KIN13008 and KIN13558). 
2. If there still is a problem: find out if another printer is installed, if so 
document the make and model in the case notes. 
3. If there is an HP printer installed, have the customer remove the HP printer 
from the Printer List and uninstall the driver. 
Reinstall the Printer Dock driver and then add to the Print Center (refer to KIN 
docs above). 
After the printer dock is added, reinstall the HP driver and add to the Print 
Center. 
4. If there is not another printer installed or it is not an HP printer, remove 
the Printer Dock driver and reinstall using the steps below.
A. Delete the Kodak printer dock from the Printer Center - Print Center is 
located HD/Utilities/Print Center
B. Drag the Kodak printer folder to the desktop. Path: HD/Library/Printers/Kodak
C. Remove (drag to desktop) any existing Printer Dock.pkg Path: 
HD/Library/Receipts/Kodak PD InstallerX.pkg
D. Disconnect the printer dock from the computer.
E. Install the EasyShare printer dock driver from the CD that was included. The 
computer will restart after the installation.
F. After restart, connect the printer dock to the computer and add the printer 
dock to the Printer list.


----------



## bkaupe (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's how I did it.
Install the driver/reboot.
Go to Print Center/Printer Setup
Click Add
Click More Printers button at the bottom
Select your dock

Bill


----------



## micknews (Jan 21, 2006)

I purchased Printer Dock 300 and are having the same problems. I tried deleting the drivers for my HP printer and reinstalling the Kodak drivers but no joy. I also tried what Bill did but the only Kodack printer that comes up in the More Printers Dialogue is a 0900 which doesn't work with mine. Any other ideas??
Mick.


----------

